# Am I the only person who smokes and listens to classical music?



## fireclaims4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a lot of other genres, (funk, jazz, prog rock, etc...) but classical has always been the best thing to smoke to for me. 

If anybody wants to give it a shot, listen to 'Sleep' by Eric Whitacre. It's a cappella choral music, but has some huge, slightly dissonant chords in it that I can't imagine a person hating. 

MySpace.com - Eric Whitacre - Los Angeles, US - Classical / A'cappella / Electronica - www.myspace.com/ericwhitacre

It's the last song on his playlist... Just make sure you're good and baked when you listen to it!


----------



## fireclaims4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Apparently I am... sigh


----------



## edux10 (Sep 2, 2008)

yes you are


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

No.Just depends on what mood I'm in. This may not be considered classically classical...but I love Conan.YouTube - Basil Poledouris - Riddle Of Steel / Riders Of Doom


----------



## gscanaba (Sep 2, 2008)

i listen to classical regardless of being baked. its so soothing


----------



## gscanaba (Sep 2, 2008)

wow +rep for you for turning me on to eric whitacre sleep is amazing!!!!


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 2, 2008)

This myspace music player has been killing me lately. Its taking forever to load up.

And Classical is the elite musical genre, doesn't get much better than great classical music.


----------



## fireclaims4 (Sep 3, 2008)

gscanaba said:


> wow +rep for you for turning me on to eric whitacre sleep is amazing!!!!


No problem! He's my favorite composer by far. You should also listen to A Boy and A Girl, it's another good one.


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 27, 2008)

have you tried symphonic metal 
try out some within temptation ( its heavy music with great melodys, great vocals (operetic vocals in english)) its a great listen anytime if you in joy classical


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

nah 
reggae or hiphop is the way to go


----------



## dannyking (Sep 30, 2008)

i am a fan of bethoven, he pioneered the "progressive" sound and was hugely critisised for it, i love it!


----------

